# Wardancers Yea or nay?



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

A friend of mine had this debate (read argument) over how effective war dancers really are. He says they are effective, I disagree, for more points that a SMoH you have somone with equal WS, and thats were it ends, they fight at lower str, and only when *they* charge, they also get +1 attack for their ADHW but with only a 6+ ward protecting them their too weak combined with their high points cost and the low toughness of elves, I just dont find them all that useful. Also the dances are an issue, If i want them to live, I take the 4+ ward, but I lose the extra attack and killing blow, If i want ASF I lose an attack, I just think that the way they are done does them no justice.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

They are flexible, able to do what another unit cannot.

Need more attacks: done
Need to kill armour: done
Need to turtle up a little: done

This is their biggest advantage, versatility.

Could they be better, sure and possibly will be when the new WE book comes out. They are still a solid choice.


----------



## The Shadow Veil (Jul 26, 2008)

Granted, wardancers are not as good as they ought be. However, they can be very effective if used in the proper manner. 
By this I mean; yes, they are very fragile and they do not have the strength to take on some of the tougher opponents, but if, as i do, u take them only in pretty small units, maybe around 5 or so, they can work very well. Firstly, as only a very small supporting unit they are less likely to be targetted by, to them, deadly missile and magic attention. Secondly, if you use them to support say, eternal guard or another such unit, even five can put out 16 strength4 attacks, this will, invariably, be enough to sway almost any combat in you're favour.

The real key is to ensure that you pick the right targets, you get the charge, there are no enemy left standing to strike back, this is made easier if you hit the lower frontage flanks, and try also to ensure that the foe breaks after that initial charge.

One other, somewhat amusing tactic, is to get a relatively large wardancer unit with a wardancer nobe, give the noble the Moonstone of Hidden Ways, and have the unit pop up in the trees behind your foe's battleline. The look in your opponent's face when a big scary mob of wardancers shows up behind his favourite unit is always good for a laugh. :grin:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Why compare wardancers with smoh? one is an elite heavy infantry unit (That just screams shoot me with cannons) the other is an elite skirmish infantry unit.
Added to this they're not even in the same type of army Woodelves rely on movement and tactical use of skirmishers high elves work totally different its like comparing shadow warriors to greatswords.
Wardancers are a viable choice in both the main builds of woodelf armies, in an all archer list they are a blocking combat unit that gives you more turns to shoot up your opponent in a trees army they are an excellent combat support unit when combined with a dryad charge.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

3 S4 atacks on the charge is great , combine that whith being a skirmisher (maximise front rank normally to seven) That means you are getting 21 attacks at a fantastic WS.


----------



## cybersharque (Apr 17, 2008)

It all depends on what you're trying to accomplish. Wardancers are not capable of taking a frontal charge from a block of Khornate Knights, even if they turtle up; but take the charge with block of treekin backed by a treeman backed by a BSB, and NEXT turn, the Wardancers can swoop in from a flank and open the nasty cans up to bleed.

WE are forced to wait patiently for an opportunity and then to macerate their adversaries mercilessly. It's not about ranks and flanks, and that frustrates as many neophyte WE players as it does opponents of WE players who have enough experience to exploit the special features of their army.


----------

